# Mod_rewrite, mehrere Seiten, eine als root



## ratchet_1337 (13. Oktober 2010)

Hi

Ich habe mehrere CMSs auf meiner Domain laufen, erreichbar unter domain.com/cms1, domain.com/cms2 etc..
Jetzt moechte ich cms1 unter domain.com/ erreichbar machen.
Da leider sehr viel Content statisch auf /cms1/... gelinkt ist, kann ich es nicht einfach verschieben.
Momentan scheint mod_rewrite der beste Weg zu sein, allerdings verzweifle ich gerade daran.
Meine momentane Regel ist: "RewriteRule ^(.*) /cms1/$1", und hunderte aehnliche Varianten/Abwandlungen die durch Trial-und-Error entstanden sind, sowie viele von Tutorials kopierte und abgeaenderte Regeln. Aber es funktioniert einfach nicht.
Ausserdem muss ich noch Ausnahmen definieren, damit domain.com/cms2 nicht nach cms1 rewritten werden.

Kann mir bitte jemand helfen?

mfg,
ratchet_1337


----------

